# House on twice next week?



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

I noticed on my To Do List that House is on Tuesday (9:00) and Wednesday (8:00) next week (5/2, 5/3). 

I know Season Pass priorities dictates what TiVos, and House is #1 on my SP List, so it will catch it whenever it plays.

Wednesday night is jam-packed with shows on my TiVo, so I have to really monitor stuff as it is, but when something switches nights and I don't expect it, that means I will probably miss an episode of something else, and I want to know when one of my other shows is getting bumped.

Anyway, I just wanted to pass this along.


----------



## yostmatt (Apr 6, 2005)

yea, at the end of the show last night, they said "next week House is all new with double the dose" They just give the time for Tuesday, not Wednesday. 

thanks for the update.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I lucked out. I don't watch anything during House on Wednesday.


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

Both the teaser and guide data make it pretty clear that this is a two-part episode.

Jan


----------



## Shawn95GT (Oct 7, 2005)

Is it playing in the 'Bones' timeslot?


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

Shawn95GT said:


> Is it playing in the 'Bones' timeslot?


Yes. Bones takes next week off, then back the week after with a new episode


----------



## ILoveCats&Tivo (Feb 14, 2006)

murgatroyd said:


> Both the teaser and guide data make it pretty clear that this is a two-part episode.
> 
> Jan


I usually don't watch the teasters. I guess thats why I didn't catch it


----------



## murgatroyd (Jan 6, 2002)

ILoveCats&Tivo said:


> I usually don't watch the teasters. I guess thats why I didn't catch it


I know a lot of people don't. That's why I thought the information might be useful. 

Jan


----------



## jkholmes (May 4, 2006)

Does anyone have the 2nd half of the episode from tonight's house? I would love it if you could email it!

Thank you!


----------

